# Joplin, MO-Sad GSD-Gassing Shelter



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

HIGH KILL GASSING SHELTER

All these dogs are SUPER URGENT at the Joplin, MO shelter. 

So far this month, the shelter received 1,020 animals and continue to be beyond capacity. 

Important CONTACT info you need to know:

►501c3 RESCUES can contact Lysa Buehler at [email protected] (ONLY RESCUES may use this email address)

►PRIVATE ADOPTERS please contact the shelter at (417-623-3642) 


Note from the shelter manager:

We need these dogs pulled ASAP. The local boarding kennel is full and we just cannot hold pending dogs at the shelter for days. If you e-mail and confirm a dog or puppies, please have a plan in motion to get the dogs. We do not have people who transport. We ask $10 to cover the cost of the distemper combo, bordatella and deworming. Health certs with Rabies vaccine are $20, but we prefer that you get the health cert as we will have to drive the dogs to a vet; we have no vet on staff. After the Holiday, boarding MAY be available at Golden Paws for $8 day. You will ned to contact them to pay the boarding fee...they are a HUGE help to us and we want to keep this happy arrangement going!

Here is the complete photo album: AARC May 28 pictures by pitbullangels - Photobucket

Location: Joplin, MO

SAD GERMAN SHEPHERD


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

And I'm sad just looking at him/her. Looks so defeated. And doesn't have much time. 
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

GEORGEOUS !!!!! Someone, please----nice dog, seems like he's make a great companion!! Doesn't have much time


----------

